# Can GcMAF restore macrophage function in IBD?



## PollyH (May 22, 2013)

Why does the presence of viruses mean there is lots of inflammation and an ineffective immune system in IBD? Will GcMAF help get rid of the viruses and infections?

Crohn’s and colitis are associated with Mycobacterium avium paratuberculosis (MAP), adherent-invasive Escherichia coli (AIEC), Cytomegalovirus (CMV), Epstein Barr Virus (EBV), Human Herpes Virus-6 (HHV-6), and parvovirus. All of these infections interfere with the functioning of macrophages. These infections have various mechanisms by which they do this. They may inhibit macrophage maturation, replicate within macrophages or interfere with signaling or attachment of the macrophages. 

One way in which viruses interfere with macrophage function is by creating an enzyme called nagalase. This enzyme interferes with the binding of vitamin D3 on the surface of macrophages. Without the vitamin D3, the macrophages don’t work. For some reason, not fully understood, if you give GcMAF, the amount of nagalase will decrease, and the macrophages will start working again. Doctors are starting to use GcMAF injections to treat HIV, autism, Lyme, Lupus, arthritis and cancer. They have had some remarkable success with each of these problems. Unfortunately, I’ve not seen reports of GcMAF being used for Crohn’s or colitis, even though GcMAF seems like it should be very helpful here. (Note that one must be very careful with the dose. When the immune system first wakes up, you don’t want a full out war.) 

With Crohn’s, there is a lot of inflammatory cytokines like TNF-alpha. There is lots of inflammation, but yet the immune system is suppressed and unable to remove the yeast and viruses. Keeping that in mind, the following quote by Dr. Bradstreet should sound very familiar. 

Dr. Brandstreet says, “I suspect but cannot yet establish that TNF-alpha levels actually increase in the presence of nagalase exposed macrophages.  In essence the immune system is trying to increase its response – sensing it is being ineffective. So we get a lot of macrophages and lots of neopterin but no effective activity.”

Information on GcMAF is readily available on many websites. Here are two webpages that I found particularly enlightening. One is on autism and GcMAF. The other is on Lyme and GcMAF. I didn’t find much about IBD and GcMAF, other than mention of GcMAF’s obvious applicability to IBD. 

http://drbradstreet.org/page/2/?s=nagalase&blogsub=confirming#subscribe-blog

http://www.betterhealthguy.com/gcmaf


----------



## rollinstone (Jun 19, 2015)

Just bumping this to see if any ones tried it?


----------



## crohnspanda (Nov 23, 2016)

Bump up again, anyone used bravo probiotic? Going to start mine next week, and I have high hopes. Killing off candida, MAP and parasites while repopulating my microbiome with good bacteria will hopefully be the next step towards getting better control of my crohn's, and eventually hopefully drug free.


----------



## rollinstone (Nov 23, 2016)

crohnspanda said:


> Bump up again, anyone used bravo probiotic? Going to start mine next week, and I have high hopes. Killing off candida, MAP and parasites while repopulating my microbiome with good bacteria will hopefully be the next step towards getting better control of my crohn's, and eventually hopefully drug free.


Haven't tried it but very interested to see how it goes, would be very grateful if you updated us with a thread to keep track... I have high hopes for gcmaf!


----------



## xeridea (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd be curious too, especially regarding the strains of bacteria and yeasts contained in the culture and which in particular produce GcMAF. There is hardly any specific information regarding the product and nothing substantive that leads to evidence about efficacy and mode of action. Seems like pricey products exploiting a desperate audience.


----------



## rollinstone (Nov 26, 2016)

xeridea said:


> I'd be curious too, especially regarding the strains of bacteria and yeasts contained in the culture and which in particular produce GcMAF. There is hardly any specific information regarding the product and nothing substantive that leads to evidence about efficacy and mode of action. Seems like pricey products exploiting a desperate audience.


There's a pretty well known/ respected clinic that uses the yoghurt here in Australia, though they use it for autism, haven't heard of any trials for IBD, I don't know if it can be patented or not as it's supposed to be something already occurring in the human body which means it's probably a long shot that any pharma group would fund studies, pity because given it's mechanism it could be very effective.


----------



## Theburn (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been on low dose injectable GcMAF for 3 months or so. It didn't do anything for my IBD. pre-treatment My nagalase was high and macrophage activity low.
I've experienced a herxheimer reaction during the first week followed by increased inflammation during treatment, a bit IRIS-like.
Lab results showed a dramatic increase in pro-inflammatory cytokines and chemokines so that explains the inflammation. After treatment nagalase and macrophage activity tested both normal.


----------



## crohnspanda (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm only 4 days into the the Gcmaf yogurt and feel fine, seem to be clearing out some liver flukes or parasite looking things in my stool but slowly. I started at 1/6 of the recommended dose and have built up to 1/2 (60ml) per day. A few months ago I had a really bad Herx/Iris reaction while doing Jini Patels parasite cleanse/stricture heal, using DMSO Colloidal silver, SSKI and wild oregano. CRP went from under 5 to almost 200, but my gut was fine. For some reason by body attacked my hip, and both my legs went stiff. Dr. wanted to start steroids but I told him I'm due for a remicade infusion and that fixed my hip (first arthritic flare). Recently my ankles have been swelling a little. I feel like my microbiome is on the right track to being repaired, but I'm having a tough time killing candida, parasites, worms, MAP etc. without provoking an immune response, which now seems to be favouring my joints. My two sense, don't take natural supplements lightly. My parasite cleanse was working but I shouldve taken 1/4 of the dose or less for the first two weeks atleast to give my body the chance to clear out the die off and see how I reacted. I've decided to take a small break over the holidays and bumped up my remicade transfusions to deal with my inflammation. I had extended to 10 weeks and now I'm back at 7. My remicade levels were at 0 at 7 weeks and my gut was fine, (minor increase in stools, still formed, controlled) but I can't tolerate the joint problems so I had to give in. Once I clear out the bad bacteria and fix up my flora I'll start to test my body without remicade again. next approach: less intense version of the gerson therapy, becks protocol/jini patel stricture protocol for parasites map and candida, bravo gcmaf yogurt for dysbiosis, and my naturopaths herbal supplements to provide fibre and bulking agents to keep intestines clean. A year ago with my 80% raw diet at remicade at 7 weeks my CRP was at 0.74. I was quite depressed for a few weeks when I was in agonizing pain and had lost 90% of my mobility when I had my hip herx reaction. But my moral is back and I'm ready to get to the bottom of this. I refuse to accept that IBD is an auto-immune disease, that it's "incurable", and that drugs and surgery are the answer. I'll post back on this thread with updates and may start a facebook or something in the future. Thanks for reading everyone, and good luck on your journey!


----------



## crohnspanda (Dec 12, 2016)

xeridea said:


> I'd be curious too, especially regarding the strains of bacteria and yeasts contained in the culture and which in particular produce GcMAF. There is hardly any specific information regarding the product and nothing substantive that leads to evidence about efficacy and mode of action. Seems like pricey products exploiting a desperate audience.


The price has gone down compared to the thousands it used to cost, and testimonials have been quite good for autism that I've read. Marco Ruggiero seems to be a good guy, so I wouldn't count him out. Whether or not the yogurt produces GcMAF who knows. What is way more interesting to me is that it's designed to simulate a FMT and help recreate a new intestinal ecosystem. So far seems way stronger then any other probiotic I've tried so I'm hopeful it's not just snake oil. Hopeful enough to bet $600CAD on a 3 month supply anyway. We'll see what happens.


----------



## rollinstone (Oct 5, 2019)

crohnspanda said:


> The price has gone down compared to the thousands it used to cost, and testimonials have been quite good for autism that I've read. Marco Ruggiero seems to be a good guy, so I wouldn't count him out. Whether or not the yogurt produces GcMAF who knows. What is way more interesting to me is that it's designed to simulate a FMT and help recreate a new intestinal ecosystem. So far seems way stronger then any other probiotic I've tried so I'm hopeful it's not just snake oil. Hopeful enough to bet $600CAD on a 3 month supply anyway. We'll see what happens.


Just wondering how you’ve been getting along?


----------

